# Voici comment compiler vlckit et la libvlc avec Xcode 12 sur Catalina 10.15.7



## araf (16 Octobre 2020)

en fait il est impossible de compiler vu qu'à chaque fois il dit qu'il ne trouve pas le sdk macosx10.15.6
j'ai d'abord créé un symlink mais ca ne marchais pas...
la soluce pour les feignants vu que c'est bien le sdk 10.15.6 qui est dans le moteur.

oui pour rentrer dans l'arborescence de l'app Xcode il faut faire click droit sur l'app et afficher le contenu du paquet

coupez le fichier /Applications/Xcode.app/Contents/Developer/Platforms/MacOSX.platform/Developer/SDKs/MacOSX.sdk/SDKSettings.plist
et collez le sur le bureau deux fois de suite.... gardez les deux celui qui a gardé le nom original, ouvrez le avec Xcode  en double click et modifiez la valeur canonical name en "macosx10.15.6" et enregistrez

déplacez ce fichier vers son emplacement original ( pensez a garder la version d'origine pour le développement avec Xcode ultérieur )
ET VOILÀ
maintenant ca ne se plein plus et ça compile jusqu'au bout

biensur vous compilez avec ./compileAndBuildVLCKit.sh -x    
pour macosx bien entendu

Bisous à tous mes collègues qui galères avec de l'open source sur Xcode
4R4F43R


----------

